# Wagner Project Pro 115 Airless Spray System



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys does any one know where i could maybe rent one of these or any one have one i could borrow to do my garage with???

Cheers guys any help would be great.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I thought this was some horrific x factor reference relating to his man parts

However sorry I can't help mate.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Spoony said:


> I thought this was some horrific x factor reference relating to his man parts
> 
> However sorry I can't help mate.


:lol:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Get the brush and roller out min!!!!!! would you not have to thin the paint down if you used something like that. meaning more coates... however it would be more fun spraying it...


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

You just buy the cheapest thinest paint you can get and they work a treat. I was only 1 coat when I used mine and the finish was great.

Lee.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I got something like this from the B & Q own make...it was onlt £15..

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...refview=search&ts=1295346941941&isSearch=true

:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

StuaR32t said:


> Get the brush and roller out min!!!!!! would you not have to thin the paint down if you used something like that. meaning more coates... however it would be more fun spraying it...


*You coming to lend a hand?? lol*


lee. said:


> You just buy the cheapest thinest paint you can get and they work a treat. I was only 1 coat when I used mine and the finish was great.
> 
> Lee.


:thumb:



The Cueball said:


> I got something like this from the B & Q own make...it was onlt £15..
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...refview=search&ts=1295346941941&isSearch=true
> 
> :thumb:


*Any Good???*


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, it made short work of my garage.... much easier!

:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, it made short work of my garage.... much easier!
> 
> :thumb:


kl you got any pics of ur garage??

Did the paint not run a bit?

What kind of paint did you use?

Sorry of the amount of questions lol


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Ethan,

This is the one I used here:-









Like I said, 40 mins and the place was painted top to botom including combs and ceiling.

1 coat with the cheapest paint money can buy. Cheap paint is thinner thats why. You cannot water paint down because it's the molecules that need to be thinner to go through the filters in these machines. If you add water to paint the molecules will remain the same size.

The stuff I managed to get was so cheap it was like milk but it worked a treat. The finish is great. No splatter or strokes. Just a uniform and smooth finished surface.

The good thing with the model in this pic is it has a large hopper (paint storage tank) so you can keep the paint well stocked without having to top it up every 2 mins.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

EthanCrawford said:


> kl you got any pics of ur garage??
> 
> Did the paint not run a bit?
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, it was my old one... don't think I have any....

<edit> Yes I do :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87818&highlight=lair

The paint only ran where I stayed in the one place for too long...but if you keep the sprayer moving it was fine!

I used outside masionary paint, but I done a first coat of sealer... 2 coats of the actual paint...

No probs about the questions!

:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Sorry mate, it was my old one... don't think I have any....
> 
> <edit> Yes I do :lol:
> 
> ...


Ok kl thanks man big help. :thumb:

Was it just a cement sealer of some sort??


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

lee. said:


> Hi Ethan,
> 
> This is the one I used here:-
> 
> ...


Ok cheers min. Thats a big help


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

EthanCrawford said:


> Ok kl thanks man big help. :thumb:
> 
> Was it just a cement sealer of some sort??


Yip


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Yip


 cheers min


----------

